# bluetooth speakers for ipad



## hannibal2469 (Aug 31, 2011)

hi guys 
i need some suggestions for a bluetooth speaker set for ipad 2.0
something around 1k more if its worth it


----------



## Empirial (Sep 3, 2011)

Creative D80 Pure Wireless Bluetooth Speaker -1 Yr Wrn | eBay


----------



## hannibal2469 (Sep 4, 2011)

finally a reply 
thanks wille check out 
any more suggestions i should look at are welcome

what do you think about creative d100 ?


----------



## Empirial (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry no idea about D100 but as far as sound quality is concerned, both will be same.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

Check these: *Click Here*


----------



## KDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

Check this.


----------



## hannibal2469 (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks guys but are those bluetooth speakers??
i think they are docks


----------

